# Picked up this T for my daughter



## JackOnTheMap (Apr 1, 2011)

New to the boards hooray. And first post.

Got this today for my daughter who is getting her first hedgehog in a few weeks.










http://www.snorgtees.com/hedgehogs-can-t-share

Thought I'd share. Great to be here.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Welcom to HHC!  Love this shirt, there is alot of people here who have it.


----------



## CoxMD (Apr 30, 2010)

I have that shirt. I love it dearly.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Someday I'm going to break down & get it.  It really is cute. 

I'm waiting to order my "Spike on a Bike" shirt.


----------



## CritterHeaven (Feb 21, 2011)

That is funny. I had a blonde moment when I was thinking "WHAT??". LOL


----------



## Sunflowerseeds (Mar 3, 2011)

Welcome to HHC! I love that shirt and want to get one, but just never actually do...


----------

